# Titan heater blower not working



## Geotis (Dec 15, 2009)

My 2005 Titan heater blower does not work at all. Only get flow through air. My dealer told me I needed a new resistor but, reading on here, I'm wondering if it is the switch. For a while, it would work one day but not the next. Eventually, it stopped working at all. Any suggestions. Help would be appreciated. I can't pay them $200 +. I need to fix it myself. Also, the button to turn off the ac doesn't work. The light goes out but it continues to blow cold air instead of the vent. Thanks.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Geotis said:


> My 2005 Titan heater blower does not work at all. Only get flow through air. My dealer told me I needed a new resistor but, reading on here, I'm wondering if it is the switch. For a while, it would work one day but not the next. Eventually, it stopped working at all. Any suggestions. Help would be appreciated. I can't pay them $200 +. I need to fix it myself. Also, the button to turn off the ac doesn't work. The light goes out but it continues to blow cold air instead of the vent. Thanks.


Well, if it's not working at all, check the following:

1. Fuses - both in dash and in engine
2. Check lead wire to blower for power - if you have power then chances are your blower is shot or not making proper connection
3. Check wiring at switch or control knob
4. If it were just the resistor, the blower would still work on high so get the blower working first and then look at the resistor if the lower speeds don't work


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

We do see a bunch of control units shorting across the truck lines.


----------

